# Which EZMix Amp sim pack do you like the most



## leo007 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
there are many ezmix Amp sim packs by now and obviously there amount would increase )
it would be interesting to know which did you like the most and for what music genre you use it?

Cheers,


----------

